# Doing a little housecleaning and I would like your input  :)



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm straightening things up a little. I've consolidated the help/tutorial threads and I would like some suggestions. *You guy's are what makes this team great*, so tell me if you have any ideas how to make this section of TPU better.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2009)

Could you add a list of NVIDA card vs PPD similar to what I have seen for ATI? From reading here I learned that a 9800 GTX is the most cost efficient but how much better is a 295 for folding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> Could you add a list of NVIDA card vs PPD similar to what I have seen for ATI? From reading here I learned that a 9800 GTX is the most cost efficient but how much better is a 295 for folding?


Good idea. I will compile a Nvidia benchmark and will work on ATI also. Thanks mstenholm!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 15, 2009)

Add the environment variables for ATI users.

BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128


----------



## mike047 (Nov 15, 2009)

We need a "sticky" for Canadian girls wearing flannel


----------



## Disparia (Nov 15, 2009)

^ Seems off topic... yet I'm finding myself in total agreement.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 15, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> ^ Seems off topic... yet I'm finding myself in total agreement.



So am I. I'm thinking a random Canadian hottie in flannel will keep things interesting. How about something like "Canadian flannel hottie's who fold". Hell, it could happen!


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So am I. I'm thinking a random Canadian hottie in flannel will keep things interesting. How about something like "Canadian flannel hottie's who fold". Hell, it could happen!



Continuing the off-topic.

3 more posts until you hit the jackpot.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2009)

How about a "So you want to Fold, Now what?" thread?  An introduction to the different clients, what to expect, FAHmon, stats, (how long they take to show up) where to find stats, overclocking and ramifications, and many other "FAQ for noobs" subjects......


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> So am I. I'm thinking a random Canadian hottie in flannel will keep things interesting. How about something like "Canadian flannel hottie's who fold". Hell, it could happen!


Oh It's happening.... yes it's happin.... *drools*


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 29, 2009)

Buck,

I found this link with good hints and explanations for Environment Variables for both ATI and Nvidia cards.

http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-1-3+gpu-environment-variables.php

Fold on my brother!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 29, 2009)

a how to keep u cards table whilst folding


----------

